# John Gilchrist entering NBA draft



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

:no:

wtf are you thinking


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He has problems with sweaty, he hates it at merryland. Short term thinking on his part.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

As a U Md fan I'm glad he's leaving school. He's a headcase. He's gonna be a terrible pro and probably shouldn't gpo 1st rd. He and Gary don't get along at all. And Gary is surely not gonna say many postive things about this kid. Gilchrist is trapped. Gary doesn't want him back and if he's not 1st rd he's screwed. 

Should have made nice with Gary or declared last season after the Tourney title. 

Talent wise I think he's overrated. He isn't all that quick in my eyes, very strong and not much of a floor leader. Needs alot of maturing to do.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> He's gonna be a terrible pro


:laugh:

He't not going to be a pro. If somebody picks him, they're wasting their pick. But he's a Maryland players, so I'm glad he's leaving. Maybe Nick C-M will bolt too.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Gary Williams was on Comcast Sportsnet earlier today and he said the rumors were false and JG didn't say anything about entering the draft.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPN annouced it. Sounds real to me. What a waste.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I was under the impression he was going to test the waters and retain his eligibility .... or did he do that last year and can't this year?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Would be a steal in the second, for Atlanta.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

He'll still go in the first, but probably mid to late instead of lotto like before.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he didn't test'em last year, JN. a lot of people talked all season about him looking into it this year - i wouldn't be surprised if they weren't rumors. he's good, but not that good. he might have a tough time gettin out next year too, especially if Jack, Paul, Felton, Dee, Louis Williams all go to college next year.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd take him late first if I had a pick.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

denver is gonna have two picks outside the lotto. id be cool if they took gilchrist. Gilchrist plays at a higher level than his teammates, and he'd get upset with them. i think he'll mature and find things actually more to his liking in the NBA


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

He'll get picked because he's sick 1v1. Just remember last years acc tournement.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

Man, Gilchrist decision to go pro is probably a bad one, but him and Gary Williams relationship has been completely tarnished since the Wake Forest blowout earlier this year. Gary Williams obviously doesn't care for him or his style of play. Gilchrist doesn't like the way Gary Williams coaches nor does he like his teammates. Its became painfully obvious throughout the year. Gilchrist said he won't hire an agent and would hopefully try to play his way into the first round at hte pre-draft camp. If he has a bad showing there and plays his way definetly out, then what? I'm not sure Gilchrist would be welcomed back. Gary seems very much ready to move on. He's already planned a competition between DJ Strawberry and Sterling Ledbetter for the starting point guard job next year. Everybody also knows that Gilchrist injuries were not 100% valid during the NIT run. Gilchrist wanted to play and said he wasn't that hurt, but Gary Williams took it upon himself to say that Gilchrist was too hurt to play. I'm not much of a fan of the way Gilchrist has ran this team and would die for another Steve Blake point guard, but I know the kid is talented and we are gonna be in some deep **** if Strawberry or Ledbetter is running this team. I love Strawberry, but he isn't a point guard. And Ledbetter just hasn't shown me much. Best case scenario is Gilchrist returns and it turns into a Salim Stoudamire/Lute Olson like situation for his senior season.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Maryland used to be so good. Right now, Gilchrist is the only legit NBA prospect I see on the team. They need him, IMO.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

Might be the best NBA prospect but Caner-Medley and McCray are definetly better at the college game, even though Nik pisses me off just as much as Gilchrist. Its just crazy that his first 2 years of being our point guard, we go sub-.500 in the ACC both years.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank God. We needed to get rid of this cancer. Hopefully my man Gary Williams has a backup plan for the open PG spot, maybe a top recruit. Now Nik Caner-Medley, Ekene Ibekwe, and the rest of the Terps can show what they can do w/o a PG who thinks he is the s*** and can do whatever he wants.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Gilchrist will be a 2nd round steal if he declares.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

2nd round I agree. Steal I am not seeing yet. He might be spending some time in the NBDL to get his mind right


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

surprising to me considering the fact that we had a horrible season and couldn't even win the damn NIT. I don't know about Ledbetter starting at the point next year but he does fit the Blake mold. btw where are u all getting the news that Gary Williams doesn't want Gilchrist back?


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Again, Gary Williams was interviewd on Comcast Sports Net, and he said the rumors were false, JG didn't say anything about entering the draft.
He said he wishes JG would stay one more year, but its his decision and he's doing whats best for him.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

Unless Andy Katz is lying, Gary Williams was quoted telling him that Gilchrist is planning on testing the waters and he didn't do well enough against ACC guards to be able to play against NBA players. I'll find it later.


And Bron, we won't be bringing in any new point guards until 2006 when we bring in Eric Hayes from Portsmouth, Virginia. He is a white point guard who supposedly is in the Steve Blake mold so I hope those reports are true. Williams was quoted by Katz yesterday saying that he is confident with Strawberry as the point guard next year, along with Ledbetter if Gilchrist stays in the draft.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

Maryland junior point guard John Gilchrist is expected to declare for the NBA draft to test the process, Terps coach Gary Williams told ESPN.com Thursday. 
But if Gilchrist withdraws from the draft, the bigger question is: Would he be welcomed back in College Park? 
"He's going to try the usual pre-draft stuff and see what he can do," Williams said of his enigmatic point guard. 
"From there, we'll have to see and we'll have to talk," Williams said. 
Gilchrist didn't play in Maryland's run to the postseason NIT semifinal (a loss to South Carolina Tuesday night) because of ankle and wrist injuries. His last game was against Clemson in the ACC tournament, where he was 1-for-7 for four points in 19 minutes in an 84-72 loss to the Tigers. 
Gilchrist has been one of the toughest players for Williams to coach recently at Maryland. He was the ACC tournament MVP last season in helping the Terps win the prestigious conference tournament title. 
But Gilchrist was erratic from the outset this season, averaging fewer points (down from 15.4 to 13.9), but a tad more rebounds (4.5 to 5.1) and assists (5.0 to 5.5). His field-goal percentage dropped from 47 to 42 percent. 
Was there more? 
*"John thinks he can turn it on and play really well in the individual workouts," Williams said. "He's got to be careful. I didn't see him dominate the other point guards. Maybe the pros did."* If Gilchrist were to come back, Williams said he would have to improve defensively and improve his attitude. The attitude issues were primarily in practice and had to do with work ethic. 
If Gilchrist isn't in the program, Williams is confident he could run D.J. Strawberry at the point. Strawberry played only 14 games this season after tearing his ACL. Strawberry, who is 6-foot-5, played 10 minutes at the point for the Terps a year ago, and Williams says, "he gives us a defensive stop along with Chris McCray." 
Sterling Ledbetter would also be a point guard next season. Ledbetter played in 23 games this past season, but he struggled in the postseason, scoring two points and committing six turnovers in the loss to South Carolina at Madison Square Garden. 
Williams said he would have a senior-laden roster (Travis Garrison, Ledbetter, Nik Caner-Medley, McCray and Gilchrist?). 
"I'm looking forward to having that here," Williams said of veteran players. "Strawberry and Ledbetter would be fine at the point. Ledbetter was good against Oral Roberts and TCU [in the NIT], and if the experience against South Carolina helps him for next year, then that's beneficial." 
Tulane search
Maryland assistant coach Dave Dickerson is back in New Orleans for his second visit at Tulane within the week. He went down this past weekend before the Terps played South Carolina in the semifinal. He went back down to meet more administrators. 
Dickerson is looking more like the favorite for the job. Tulane has also talked to Samford's Jimmy Tillette, among others.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

just adding on Tulane has hired Dickerson


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

This isn't a bad move by JG if he is only testing the waters. Since you get to test them once without losing your college ranking, your junior is a good year to do it. If it doesn't go well he can always stay another year.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> surprising to me considering the fact that we had a horrible season and couldn't even win the damn NIT. I don't know about Ledbetter starting at the point next year but he does fit the Blake mold. btw where are u all getting the news that Gary Williams doesn't want Gilchrist back?


Gilchrist did not even play with the team during the NIT. If he did, Maryland definetely would have won the it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No harm in testing the waters, if that's the case.

He would've been a late steal if he declared, IMO. I think he's a poor man's Gilbert Arenas. But that could have something to do with me watching Wizards and Terrapins games too close together.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

G-Dog said:


> And Bron, we won't be bringing in any new point guards until 2006 when we bring in Eric Hayes from Portsmouth, Virginia. He is a *white point guard* who supposedly is in the Steve Blake mold so I hope those reports are true. Williams was quoted by Katz yesterday saying that he is confident with Strawberry as the point guard next year, along with Ledbetter if Gilchrist stays in the draft.


Is that really necessary?


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

He is definately going to be a steal if he is drafted in the late first early second. I think he is going to be a much better pro than a college player when he is surrounded by more talented players.


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd (Mar 21, 2005)

I think this is a horrible move on his part because it's obvious he's not ready for the NBA. He has the talent but he's not going anywhere until he gets his head on straight.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

College is generally the worst place for a future backup point guard to "get his head on straight". Learning that you're just a cog in the machine doesn't happen when the world revolves around you. If he's fortunate a good team will grab him at the end of the first.


----------

